# Anyone remember white wool Adler socks?



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

They were the rage at Southern universites in the late 50s-early 60s.They were sort of fuzzy, and the tag carried a strong warning against ever bleaching them. Therefore, everyone did bleach them and, as a result, they turned slightly orangish-yellowish. They also wore holes at the heels awfully quickly. With their unique color, they were just the thing to wear with your BD short sleeve madras shirt, kahki trousers, tan Baracuta G-9 jacket and Weejuns.
I think Burlington eventually bought out Adler and stopped making that sock.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, yes, and yes again - I remember. Adler socks 100% wool came in many colors and they were worn by men with saddle shoes in the 50s along with Baracuta jackets,
polished chino pants (with buckle in the back). Also, Randy Boat Shoes were VERY popular (I'm in the northeast USA).


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, the most popular "traditional" sock of the late 1950's to mid 1960's just not in the South but also the Northeast. I remember I use to buy them for $1.00 a pair at the local men's shop in my town that carried them in all colors. It was a must to wear white Adler socks with your Jack Purcell tennis sneakers in high school.

They did shrink and would wear out very fast. Yes, the "White Ones" turned yellow if bleach was added to the wash. The yellow Adlers were ugly and that is when I switched to the colored Adlers.

Later on at my high school, it was imperative to wear "over the calf" socks as we wore blazers and ties each day. That was the end of my Adler purchases.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2020)

I wore white Adler crew socks with my Jack Purcell's. There was a sporting goods store in Grosse Pointe, Michigan that attached a small fabric label to each pair. "Gray's of Grosse Pointe." Super, extra cool.

My mother couldn't abide how my socks got dark on the bottoms. She would bleach my socks despite my continuing to ask her not to. After bleaching the Adler wool socks lost their structure and got loose and flimsy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2021)

Guest-95936 said:


> I wore white Adler crew socks with my Jack Purcell's. There was a sporting goods store in Grosse Pointe, Michigan that attached a small fabric label to each pair. "Gray's of Grosse Pointe." Super, extra cool.
> 
> My mother couldn't abide how my socks got dark on the bottoms. She would bleach my socks despite my continuing to ask her not to. After bleaching the Adler wool socks lost their structure and got loose and flimsy.


My mother did the same, and the white socks turned yellowish from the bleach. They were ruined.


----------



## greyflannel (Dec 24, 2015)

Sounds like Wigwam 625's which are still available. and yes- they yellow with bleach as well.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

greyflannel said:


> Sounds like Wigwam 625's which are still available. and yes- they yellow with bleach as well.


I was thinking the same thing. I have a couple of pair in black.


----------

